# Your best peptides combo for fat loss



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello mates,

I'm thinking about adding some peptides in future with fat loss purposes. In your experience, what is the best combo?

CJC-1295 w/o DAC + GHRP-2 ???

CJC-1295 w/o DAC + GHRP-6 ???

CJC-1295 w/o DAC + Ipamorelin ???

Fragment 176-191 ?????

Best regards


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd go with mod grf 129 with ipam. Then ghrp2. Then 6. I. That order.

Currently trialing frag and it seems to be working.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you for your reply Dave!.

Could you comment about doses and frecuency?

What lab are you using?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

bump, any other opinion?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> Thank you for your reply Dave!.
> 
> Could you comment about doses and frecuency?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed your reply.

I would use at 100mcg of each 3 times a day. Morning. PWO. Before bed. It can't also be taken x5 daily if you can afford it.

Been using peptidesuk.com for a long while now and very happy. Have another order from a different site en route so waiting to try that. Only doing that out if curiosity. Ha


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

> Sorry, I missed your reply. I would use at 100mcg of each 3 times a day. Morning. PWO. Before bed. It can't also be taken x5 daily if you can afford it. Been using
> 
> peptidesuk.com
> 
> for a long while now and very happy. Have another order from a different site en route so waiting to try that. Only doing that out if curiosity. Ha


Thank you very much again Dave, It is a pleasure to read your experiences.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Mk677/Gw501516


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> Mk677/Gw501516


A lot of people in the states talking about this combo. Any use?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> Mk677/Gw501516


 [email protected] , been there worn the T shirt , if your a masochist and love the sensation of your tongue burning off then go ahead


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> [email protected] , been there worn the T shirt , if your a masochist and love the sensation of your tongue burning off then go ahead


Hahahaha. Any fat loss? I'm not worried about the taste


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> Hahahaha. Any fat loss? I'm not worried about the taste


For me yes, pretty impressive, mk677 is low dosed so not quite getting it's full effect, but it's there doing it's thing.

I'm running the gw501516 with alcar for maximum effect, as the two benefit each other and yes it's impressive least for me.

http://www.metabolicalchemy.com/gw-501516-an-uncoupler/

Got accused of taking dnp today, so i'd see that as a good result for sure.

I use orals when bridging to save hassle with pinning and storage hassle.

Also using lgd4033/s4 as well.

It's a bit unusual in that i feel i'm in permanent keto, you know that taste you get in your mouth.

It's kinda like this stuff has reversed how my body stores and utilizes fat.

Got another guy running just the gw and he's pretty impressed with it as well, ok might not work for some but works incredibly well for those that do get on with it.

Edit - Seems i have inadvertently helped myself. By using a gh secretagogue it releases fatty acids into the blood, which the gw then mops up for energy so getting bit of a double whammy effect going on, nice.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> For me yes, pretty impressive, mk677 is low dosed so not quite getting it's full effect, but it's there doing it's thing.
> 
> I'm running the gw501516 with alcar for maximum effect, as the two benefit each other and yes it's impressive least for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Mind me asking the dosages??


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> Sounds interesting. Mind me asking the dosages??


Mk677 about 15mg, usually most use 30mg, but it comes with hunger sides like any gh peptide.

The gw about 10mg, seems to be the sweet spot for most, but you can bump to 20mg if needed.

The alcar it's apparently not vital if you exercise often, as it's more there to mimic it.

Seems gw is a metabolic uncoupler, in that it has a similar effect to dnp so in effect your body has to work harder for energy.

Oddly i've just had my cheat meal, and i seem to betting a warming effect not much different to dnp, so they clearly work in a similar fashion.

Anyway i'm certainly a fan, takes something special to get my body going.


----------



## thebginner (Jul 14, 2013)

Very interested in reading this thread. I am also looking at some boosters towards fat loss, doing a lot of xfit at the moment so could with some 'joint' help.

Looking at your comments regarding stacking Mk677 with GW, what sort of cycle do you suggest ? 5 on 2 off ? 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off ? Should I taper up and down at both ends of the cycle ?

Finally what lab do you suggest ?

Cheers


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Fragment 176-191 mixed with either Hexarelin or IGF1 LR3 depending on how much you want to pay. that is the best peptide combo to strip fat and retain muscle.

If you use fragment on its own it might aid in the break down of muscle tissue so a steroid or other anti catabolic agent would be advisable, I could be wrong on that one though.

IGF1 LR3 on its own will strip fat and build muscle, the fat loss is a lot more prominent than the muscle gain though. Hexarelin the same.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

> If you use fragment on its own it might aid in the break down of muscle tissue so a steroid or other anti catabolic agent would be advisable, I could be wrong on that one though.


All the information I have read says the opposite, hgh fragment prevents muscle catabolism. But i'm not sure :-(


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGF-1LR3 does not build muscle the pathways required to do this are not the same as a external IGF-1 product like LR3 uses.......there is no data to show muscle building apart from gym rats claiming increased pumps......

GH Frag does burn fat and is not catabolic, but its not the most efficient way to go about this, you will get better results with a GHRP/GHRH stack or GH on its own than you would just using Frag (plus many use to little frag and at the wrong time, it really should be dosed at 500mcg and in a fasted state to be of any use)

there is new data to show that Hexarelin is superior to other GHRP's but you have to cycle its use and limit it to 4-6 weeks really and not use it every day, also keep away from bedtime as it can disturb REM sleep.......

the best option would be GHRP-2/Mod GRF 3-5 times a day then you can add in a small amount of GH to that


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 4, 2015)

I could write an essay on this but I won't bore you guys. As mentioned HGH Frag is not catabolic and is excellent for fat loss but it has to be used in a specific way. It has to be used in a fasted state... the longer the better. Guys could use it in the morning at 500mcg before fasted cardio/training. But I would recommend staying fasted another few hours to get the most out of it. It really shines for guys who fast for long periods. I don't necessarily agree with IF but there are some instances it is good and I know it is very popular for many. I would dose HGH Frag a few times during your fast and that will really help matters.

For everyone else you are best using a GHRH/GHRP combo. Generally speaking tesamorelin is great when fat loss in your primary goal. Although Mod GRF or CJC-DAC could be great too. Personally why add something in that is likely to increase your appetite when you are dieting. Some can handle GHRP 2/6 when limiting calories but why not keep it simple. Hexarelin or Ipamorelin are better choices imo anyway. Hexarelin is ideal and I recommend that with mod grf throughout the day.

MK-677 is amazing but it is more bulk to me. It has the potential to increase your appetite and add water retention even in a calorie deficit but I know many who use it during contest prep with great effect. Me personally I leave it for when bulking and it's my fav peptide for that purpose.

LR3 is the best peptide I have ever taken and at high doses it transformed my physique fast. The problem is most companies have crap LR3 so you need to know your source. I recommend high dosed short cycles. I used it at 200mcg eod (pre workout) with an intra shake of 30g EAA's and 75g HBCD's. I know many who love using it at tiny doses for longer periods but I am too impatient for that. On paper it should give no localized effect as it hits the blood so fast but I 100% (and many others) noticed localized growth due to it's use. I have used it at various times in the day and as it is active for so long it doesn't really matter but pre workout suits me best. If I were more patient I would micro dose it with 10 injs of 10mcg each side but I just done 2 injs of 100mcg to save time.

If money wasn't an issue I would recommend more but for most mod grf and hexa is plenty but added ipam would be a great addition. My recommended cutting cycle would look like this...

Mod GRF at 100mcg and Hexarelin at 100mcg dosed 3-4 times through the day.

Mod GRF at 100mcg and Ipamorelin at 1000mcg pre bed.

For poor guys you can take off the ipam. For rich guys I would replace the pre bed mod grf with 1mg tesamorelin.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

thebginner said:


> Very interested in reading this thread. I am also looking at some boosters towards fat loss, doing a lot of xfit at the moment so could with some 'joint' help.
> 
> Looking at your comments regarding stacking Mk677 with GW, what sort of cycle do you suggest ? 5 on 2 off ? 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off ? Should I taper up and down at both ends of the cycle ?
> 
> ...


I'm just running it 5 on 2 off.

Though I can only run it for a few weeks, seems it hammers my body and I get really run down and hypo.

For me it masks any signs until it hits me hard.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

where can find the MK-677 I've looked bloody everywhere!!


----------



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

is there some oral peptides? or you have to inject ED ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Shreddedbeef said:


> where can find the MK-677 I've looked bloody everywhere!!


Blackstone labs


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

how did u get on with frag?



Dave_shorts said:


> I'd go with mod grf 129 with ipam. Then ghrp2. Then 6. I. That order. Currently trialing frag and it seems to be working.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Anthony Robert said:


> Fragment 176-191 mixed with either Hexarelin or IGF1 LR3 depending on how much you want to pay. that is the best peptide combo to strip fat and retain muscle.
> 
> If you use fragment on its own it might aid in the break down of muscle tissue so a steroid or other anti catabolic agent would be advisable, I could be wrong on that one though.
> 
> *IGF1 LR3 on its own will strip fat and build muscle,* the fat loss is a lot more prominent than the muscle gain though. Hexarelin the same.


Ill agree with this also as I've quoted alot of members on this site saying basically IGF-1 LR3 saying it only helps with injuries to Chris Aceto and Dave Palumbo whom I be in contact with on a weekly basis through their own email address and RX Muscle and they say its complete bullshite. They state it will help build muscle and every IFBB Pro/ Amateur co,competitor they work with I've also quoted snippets from here and graphs from Datbtrue also.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Colin said:


> Ill agree with this also as I've quoted alot of members on this site saying basically IGF-1 LR3 saying it only helps with injuries to Chris Aceto and Dave Palumbo whom I be in contact with on a weekly basis through their own email address and RX Muscle and they say its complete bullshite. They state it will help build muscle and every IFBB Pro/ Amateur co,competitor they work with I've also quoted snippets from here and graphs from Datbtrue also.


My question is how the hell cam you be on a s**t forum like rx??? It's gone to s**t


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> My question is how the hell cam you be on a s**t forum like rx??? It's gone to s**t


The only reason I'm a member on there is to watch the wrap up videos or interviews. I have never posted once on that site but I get what you mean it being a complete mess.

Only reason I joined it was to contact Palumbo and Aceto directly which I do now through their personal email.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Colin said:


> The only reason I'm a member on there is to watch the wrap up videos or interviews. I have never posted once on that site but I get what you mean it being a complete mess.
> 
> Only reason I joined it was to contact Palumbo and Aceto directly which I do now through their personal email.


I do think the wrap ups are worse now that he's licking the IFBBs balls with this whole NPC Global being set up!! He's such a snake. Ha. Anyway, enough thread hijacking. Ha


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Shreddedbeef said:


> where can find the MK-677 I've looked bloody everywhere!!


http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/ghar1ne/


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> how did u get on with frag?


I actually really really liked it. To be honest, I wasn't expecting much initially but once I used it I noticed I was getting leaner than expected.

My diet etc were perfect too though


----------

